# Augmenter la memoire vive



## mdia (3 Juin 2001)

Ma configuration: G4-MacOsX-128Mo de Ram enPC100-22s(dans info systeme)
Je souhaite augmenter la mémoire comme conseiller pour MacOsX à256Mo, mais je me perds dans la nomenclature: quelle est la difference entre DRAM, SDRAM et DIM ? parfois on ajoute "module"
Je vous remercie de votre aide


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Juin 2001)

Un module, c'est une barette de RAM. Pour ton G4, il te faut de la SDRAM PC100 ou de la SDRAM PC133.
Ne vas pas l'acheter n'importe où, et n'hésite pas à mettre cent francs de plus pour une barette garantie. Certaines barettes de RAM ne fonctionnent pas sur Macintosh, surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour du firmware (que tu n'as celà dit peut-être pas faite).

Le mieux si tu ne vas pas chez un revendeur Macintosh, c'est d'en parler au vendeur et de t'assurer que si la barette ne fonctionne pas chez toi, tu peux lui ramener dans les 24h

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2001)

concernant le probléme de la memoire avec le dernier firmware, il est possible de reprogrammé les barrettes de ram comme il est expliquer sur http://www.macbidouille.com 
moi je les achettes chez les chinois a paris (compte 300 frs pour une 128 en pc 100 et 250 pour une pc 133)

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2001)

salut,
j'ai mis 2 barrettes de 256 Mo SDRAM PC 133
pour PC dans mon g3-400 et aucun probleme
j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware il y a 2 mois
Prix vente HT 595 F la barrette chez
BARTOK à Bordeaux .
C'est un bon !


----------



## mdia (4 Juin 2001)

Merci à EL de son renseignement.
Mais peux-tu me dire quelle est l'adresse de Bartok à Bordeaux et  éventuellement leur n° de téléphone ? Merci d'avance;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2001)

BARTOK
13 COURS PASTEUR
33000 BORDEAUX
T 0556523312 F 0556523317
MAIL : com@bartok.net
H O de 10h30 à 13h 30 du lundi au samedi
ça c'est de la PUB !!!!!


----------

